# 225 tyre on a 245 rim?



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I've managed to find somewhere which can provide me a 225/40 R18 tyre (x4) for my TTS - I asked for 245/40 R18 but they didn't have any of those.

The tyre fitter tells me these tyres will go on my car - any opinions out there?

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

No. They are completely wrong. The width is unacceptably small for the standard 9" rims. There will be no difference in cost (to you) so why make any compromise?


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

The reason I am considering them is that they are the only winter tyres I've been able to find which are even close 

But obviously I don't want to waste my money or worse end up in a ditch! I believe my wheels are 8" BTW?

Any more opinions out there?

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Unless you have non-standard rims, they will be 9" wide. My post is not an opinion, it's fact. 225 is less than 9", which means a stretch fit. Technically do-able, but not best done. Why not find a set of 17's, which should be easier to get tyres for, and you can do the swap on the car yourself.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. It's a question of time really - it will take time to source a set of 17" rims and then realistically I can only start looking for tyres once I have them.

Audi do a service for tyres where you buy 17" wheels plus winter tyres from them and they will store them for you in winter and switch them over when needed. If there wasn't a 6-8 week lead time I would be very interested!


----------



## Stevelev (Apr 1, 2010)

I guess winter weather came as a surprise to you ?? :wink:

OEM wheels are 9" wide so a 225 is definitely a few mm's narrower than the wheel. This means no protection from curb's so "rash" potential increases substantially. A narrower contact patch is definitely better for traction in the slippery stuff (I went with a 215 on 17's since I live in an area that get's lots of winter weather especially to and from a ski destination).

I find this site is helpful for determining appropriate wheel/ tire sizes: http://www.rimsntires.com/specs.jsp

Good luck sourcing out the right "winter shoes" !


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

I think Wheelbase Alloys were doing a set of 4 17" wheels inc. winter tyres for £900.

http://www.wheelbasealloys.com/


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Cheers guys. I decided to take a risk and get the 225s. My allows are already scratched so my plan is to buy some new 18s in February when I want to take the winter tyres off. It's not ideal but it's the best I can do today and I have travel plans over Christmas.

*Stevelev* - the media here are obsessed with global warming so I call Shenanigans on this snowy weather!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi mate.

Just to maybe put your mind at ease a bit. I'm running 225s on my rear wheels (Z4M) which are 9.5" wide I believe.

They are noticeably stretched, but have been great in the snow.

This was the BMW recommended size for winter conditions due to the smaller contact patch, as mentioned above. 
These are winter tyres, standard summer tyres I have are 255 width.

I don't know if Audi recommend anything similar, but just wanted to let you know I've had no issues in the last 4 weeks.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks, that is good to hear 

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Remember that your speedo will be a bit out, since also the diameter of a 245/40 tire is different from a 225/40 tire.

If I am not wrong, the 225 will have a reduced diameter so your speedo will show a little higher speed than what is "normal" - and since "normal" is usually allready a bit higher that true speed, it could be wise to check with a gps how far out you are.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Bucks85th said:


> I think Wheelbase Alloys were doing a set of 4 17" wheels inc. winter tyres for £900.
> 
> http://www.wheelbasealloys.com/


That's a bit pricey but it depends on the model of the tyres I suppose. You can quite easily pick up a s/h set of 17" alloys for a TT for around the £200 mark and then get winters fitted for anything from £400 (mid price) to £800 (for top end rubber).

Of course, that assumes you can find stock of Winter tyres, so maybe an all-in-one deal isn't too bad if they actually have stock.


----------



## Stefan Sobell (Sep 12, 2009)

I drove a friend's old type Mini many years ago with narrow tyres on wider wheels.

The ride was awful, completely unforgiving.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Arne said:


> Remember that your speedo will be a bit out, since also the diameter of a 245/40 tire is different from a 225/40 tire.


Thanks, I got a chance to do that on a longer run last night.

The tyres are fantastic, by the way. I'm a complete convert.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Winter tires on a TTS is just loads of fun when conditions are right.

Remember to turn off ASR/ESP when you really want to enjoy yourself


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

I shall keep that in mind and look out for an empty car park! 

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

£900-ish will get you a new set of genuine 16" wheels and tyres from Essen Audi on Ebay.de. For £1200 you can have the newer 17" snowflake design.


----------

